# Bridgewerks Operation Question/Problem



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a friend who is using a Bridgwerks MAG-15 and UR-15 for powering a 125 foot loop of track. The track is ballasted with crusher fines that have a conductivity when wet. We found out too late to do anything about this problem ! Tack was laid and ballasted . Measuring across the rails with all wiring disconnected, the resistence is 200 to 220 ohms. The UR-15 will not power the trains when placed on the track. You would think the lower resistence of the motor would allow the controller to make the trains run. Not so. 

However if we change the UR-15 for an Aristo TE Crest 55470 , the trains will run fine. 

My question is there a protection built into the UR-15 that would prevent operation with a medium resistence short across the track ? ( 200 to 250 ohms ) 

We have tried 2 UR-15's with the same result and we are wondering is this normal ? 

Hope this is in the right place, as I normally hang out in the LIVE STEAM part of the forum.

Thanks for any information in advance. 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I run three TEs and have noted this problem in the past when running at night when the air cools and the dew point drops. I've noted cases where it drops to ~100 ohms.

I also use granite crusher fines and the level of iron is evident by the ballast that sticks to my engine magnets, and the rust stains in the ballast. Things still run at night, but not so well and you have to keep the track far cleaner for reliable operation.

I don't know if the Mag units have something special in them to prevent them from operating under these conditions. How about just putting a ~200 ohm, high wattage resistor across the output and see if it operates a train on a circle of track not actually in the ground as a trial?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Call Dave at Bridgewerks. He has always been helpful when I have ever had, a infrequent concern with a Bridgewerks product.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Something else is going on, even at 24 volts, this would be about 1/10 of an amp. 

For a Bridgeworks, that is a nothing load. 

It's almost like it has a GFCI in the output circuit... 

What power supply are you using when you run the Aristo controller? The 55470 is just the Trackside TE, no power supply. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg , 

We are using the MAG-15 as the power supply for either the UR-15 or the TE . 

The problem only comes up if the roadbed gets wet . I have disconnected the power from the track and the wiring is fine . Direct burial cable for irragation systems has been used , so no problem there. The owner is now using the TE for operations , so the question is for my information. 

Thanks . 

We use the same system at the Denver Garden Railway loop too. A MAG-15 and the TE's for control , works very well. . 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a question.. what happens if you turn on the MAG-15 without having it connected to the rails, and after it has "booted up", then connect to the rails? The ones I have used appear to go through a "turn on sequence" although that might just be the delay for the digital meters to read. 

Something is really weird if the same supply will power the same rails through a TE, but not directly... do you see any large current usage? The digital meters on the MAG-15 may not react quickly enough to see, you might have to put a dc ammeter in line with the output to the track. 

Something does not add up. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg , 

I tried the very thing you suggested. I powered system up with it unhooked from the track and the output was fine. Connecting it to the track and no power from the UR-15. Disconnecting it , and the power comes right up. I spent 3 hours trying to figure out why it wouldn't work , finanally I just put the TE on the output of the MAG-15 and let the owner use that. Nothing seems to make any sense . 

The power units are in a weather proof building located about 75 feet from the track feed connection. We are using 250 brass rail and rail clamps on all of the track joints. The wiring is crimp connector fitted and attached to the rail at the rail clamps. With a locomotive on the track the resistence is about 6.2 ohms with wiring disconnected from the supply . We were using a Bachmann Shay or a Berlyn Goose for our testing of running operations. 

I even tried my MRC Control Master 20 to power the track and it worked fine too. 

Charles M SA #74


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

At this point, with all the tests and how thorough you have been, it seems like some strange sensitivity in the MAG-15. 

I have seen a similar issue in the Aristo Everest, where it worked fine in some applications, but would not power my DCC system, even with nothing on the tracks. The way the "electronic circuit breaker" works would cause it to shut down immediately when connected to an NCE 10 amp booster. Any other power supply worked fine. 

So, I've seen something similar. I sense a call to Bridgeworks in your future! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

From the UR-15 operation manual.... 

"If a short occurs on the track, the UR-15 will automatically reset itself to zero and the red light will 
blink, indicating power to the track has been turned off. To reset, first correct the cause of the short, 
then push the red button again. This will reset the unit and the red light will stop blinking."


----------

